
Serial ADA lawsuit filer striking Bay Area (2016 article, but current also) - masonic
http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/04/10/serial-ada-lawsuit-filer-striking-bay-area/
======
masonic
There are allegedly current cases involving longstanding small businesses in
the South Bay such as Lombardi's Auto Service in Santa Clara and Time Deli in
San Jose.

------
KiDD
Same person ruined my favorite restaurant because there were not AHA
compliant. The plaintiff never actually even patronized the restaurant!

